# Fishbone Firebird with tweed case, $175. Kitchener



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fishbone Thunderbird with tweed case. | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought this thing and holy crap did it need work. Frets were uneven (high frets caused several frets to not play the correct notes), it was filthy, and parts were loose. Doused it in sanitizer, spent a few hours on fret work and general maintenance. Now, it's pretty decent and looks pretty good. I'm keeping the case (as my reward for the work done on it!), but if anyone wants a beater set-neck Firebird for $175, I'm selling it.


----------

